# Lying sack of.........grrrrrrrr



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

some may know in my job we install gates railings etc etc, and coming out of this recession we have been stacked out with work and yes i am in work today repairing a roof. anyway....... we made a full fire escape system for a client that owns several pubs and restaurants around the uk.

quote done............contract signed and deposit paid np's..........job installed then nothing at all in response to calls e-mails and any other sort of contact. he would not acknowledge e-mails and only returned calls after hours to my work number.

e-mail one.......

Good afternoon Andrew,

I hope everything is in order with the new balcony and staircase we have installed last week at the restaurant.
We found yet another manhole cover that wasn't on the original site plans submitted by alderwood. We had to
Make some alterations on site to overcome this problem that held us back and then ran onto another day to complete
The project. However all is now completed and looks good in my view.
Please find attached the invoice for outstanding balance to be paid, and I look forward to being of service again in the
Future.

Many thanks Gary Clarke
(no reply only vague voice mail to works number about shortage of money, due to some legal fee's)

e-mail two.....

Hi Andrew,

I have no problem talking to your solicitors on any issues required. I do however require the invoice sent to you to be paid as
Per the terms and agreement of the project we have undertaken on behalf of the fire escape at the greedy goose.

Many thanks Gary Clarke
(he is suing the previous builder that got us to do the original fire escape to his design.....wasnt compliant was it lol. oh and in my view holding out until either he gets money off via the court against previous builder )

e-mail three........

Hi Andrew,

It appears that we have still not received payment for the completed works you requested (quotation number 10620), and as per our terms and agreement signed by yourself will now have late payment fee's added.
You had promised this would be paid last week and as yet it has not, I do hope this is just an oversight On your behalf and nothing else.
If this is not paid within a further seven days we will then Be handing this account over to a debt recovery agency we use with the added costs incurred for their fees.

Many thanks Gary Clarke

(still polite but firmer in my approach to this non payment of nearly 4k!!!! no response still)

e-mail four...........

Good morning Andrew,

It appears you have not heeded my attempts to settle payment amicably upon the agreed terms and conditions
Of the contract. So I have spoken to the local police who assure me that this is a civil matter not a criminal One.
So I now give notice that on the 28th of October 2011 we shall be attending site with the local police to remove the goods
We have installed and return the deposit less costs incurred so far. I have also included my solicitor in this mail so he has
A record of the events.

Many thanks Gary Clarke
(this one got his back up!!!! and he finally responded in three mails lol.........)

response 1.
I paid through the bank last week. You are being completely ridiculous. I kept in contact with your office and advised when I would pay and have done so. I am out of the country till Wednesday and will check my bank account then. I do not understand why you are being so aggressive. (bullshit have you)

response 2.
Gary

I now recall why the payment was not made. You will note from the attached that the invoice does not print so I phoned your assistant who said she would send the invoice in the post which I still await. Whilst I can appreciate your frustration when invoices are not settled I kept in contact with your office and promised to make payment as soon as possible. When I tried to print out your invoice in order to make payment this is what I got. I do not wish to delay payment, but need an invoice that can be printed or one sent through the post. Your legal threats are unjustified and offensive. Please send me an invoice and I will immediately make the payment.

Best wishes
Andy
(just pay the fucking bill)

response 3.
Gary

I have made payment today to avoid any further dispute but require an invoice sent as previously requested. I do not know why your e mailed invoice did not print but assume the software does not accord with ours.

Please send by return of post.

I must say I am very disappointed with your handling of an issue that was never in dispute.
Best wishes
Andy

my reply to this..................

Dear Andrew,
if you went to a petrol station to fill up and it asks if you wish to pay at the pump or the kiosk then once you have made the choice that is a form of contract between you and the filling station. if you then fill up and drive off that is theft in a criminal way.
by agreeing to the terms and conditions of the contract between us both, then you were fully aware that the outstanding amount required paying within seven days of all work completed. you decided not to do that and as such left me nowhere to go except down this route of TELLING YOU THAT IF YOU DONT PAY IT IS ALL COMING OUT M8.........
regards gary clarke.

we will see if the bucks are in the bank on monday or trust me it is coming out next week!!!
oh and by the way original deposit invoice you requested and the quote you signed were all in the same format that you could read no problem then!!.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Whilst his explanations sound a bit thin to say the least, surely this would have been better done in writing (as in on paper) and with a more business-like tone. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Whilst his explanations sound a bit thin to say the least, surely this would have been better done in writing (as in on paper) and with a more business-like tone. :?


maybe scoob, but there is history bud. the building firm he hired to do all of the original works he has tried shafting on bucks and has changed legal firms three times now bud as each firm keeps telling him that he has nowhere to go but agree with the arbitration ruling to pay. before i took this job i was warned what might happen and had a slot free so ignored it lol. oh well we live and learn i guess


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In that case I revise my above comment to "his excuses are piss poor" 

...and hope you see the due funds for work done. If there's one thing that ticks me off, it's non-payers! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> In that case I revise my above comment to "his excuses are piss poor"
> 
> ...and hope you see the due funds for work done. If there's one thing that ticks me off, it's non-payers! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


thank you kind sir


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

at least you did have prior warning about what kinda tw*t you were dealing with, with that information you were able to make a judgement call on the Risk V's Reward.

i assume you had "loaded" the quote so the deposit was closer to what the normal final total figure would have been, its certainly what i would have done.

although you dont mind quite so much as getting f*cked over like this when it is just time you have expended (i write software so there aint much materials), i get mighty livid when there is materials involved that i have spend my hard earned brass on and someone trys the non-payment shit.

sad fact of life there are some business people who have "not paying for the stuff we need" as an intergral part of their business plan.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bluush said:


> at least you did have prior warning about what kinda tw*t you were dealing with, with that information you were able to make a judgement call on the Risk V's Reward.
> 
> i assume you had "loaded" the quote so the deposit was closer to what the normal final total figure would have been, its certainly what i would have done.
> 
> ...


how could you even think i would load up a quote!!!!! well yes i did m8 but only 25% and he couched up so quids in


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> bluush said:
> 
> 
> > at least you did have prior warning about what kinda tw*t you were dealing with, with that information you were able to make a judgement call on the Risk V's Reward.
> ...


sweeeet!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Out of curiosity did you get paid in full eventually???

Worked on a number of building sites where subbies have returned to collect materials, stripped roof, removed fitted kitchens etc. Even if it costs you to remove the escape its the principal of them getting something for nothing, or you could just cut out every other step :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SVStu said:


> Out of curiosity did you get paid in full eventually???
> 
> Worked on a number of building sites where subbies have returned to collect materials, stripped roof, removed fitted kitchens etc. Even if it costs you to remove the escape its the principal of them getting something for nothing, or you could just cut out every other step :lol:


yes stu paid in full thanks bud, had to use the overdraft to pay the wage bill over it that cost me £100 but all sorted.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad you got the money mate, think knowing the history I would have had him pay all the money up front.

Hate bad payers, had a chavvy bitch recently rip us off for only five hundred quid, we fitted her hallway in wooden planks and looked really good, kept making excuses not to pay, eventually saying it had faded when in fact she spilt bleach onto it!! I wanted to go round and rip it up but my gutless brother decided to leave it and wrote it off!!! I was fuming.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

skitty said:


> Glad you got the money mate, think knowing the history I would have had him pay all the money up front.
> 
> Hate bad payers, had a chavvy bitch recently rip us off for only five hundred quid, we fitted her hallway in wooden planks and looked really good, kept making excuses not to pay, eventually saying it had faded when in fact she spilt bleach onto it!! I wanted to go round and rip it up but my gutless brother decided to leave it and wrote it off!!! I was fuming.


£500 or £50 makes no odds to me its the principle tbh.......if you have done the work and the quality is to be proud off then pay up fuckers or its show time  money isnt my main goal in life and have given some away just to help or as a joke at times, but owe me and dont pay or at least offer to and its a broken bond in my book.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> skitty said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you got the money mate, think knowing the history I would have had him pay all the money up front.
> ...


Lol take it out and send a lovely message to the local health and safety police at the council... That should shut the place down lol for a while


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

He Paid Rich so i cant now m8........but that was on the cards


----------

